# Beispiel für die Gestaltung eines Miniteiches



## Eugen (3. Juni 2009)

Es ist MI nachmittag und es breitet sich Langeweile aus.
Also hängt man seinen Gedanken und Ideen nach. 
Folgendes ist daraus entstanden :

Wie gestalte ich einen Miniteich?

Man nehme eine Wanne ( ca. 100 x 60 x 30) und streiche die Innenseite ca. 20 cm mit Silolack od. Flüssigfolie.
Es sollte auch ein Acryllack auf Wasserbasis gehen.
Auf den Boden kommt zur Kälteisolierung eine ca 4cm dicke Styroporplatte.
Um Substrat zu sparen nehme man eine kleine, flache  Plastikwanne, die durchlöchert wird. (Es soll ja Wasser rein.)
Das Substrat ist ein Lehm/Sand/Erde-Mischung, die je nach  Bedürfnissen der Pflanzen variabel gemischt wird. :shock
Da der Raum ja begrenzt ist, wird von links nach rechts (oder umgekehrt)  im fließenden Übergang, die Wassertiefe gestaltet.
Mehr als Flachwasser und Sumpf ist allerdings kaum zu machen. 

In die Flachwasser-Zone kommen direkt ins ca. 10cm starke Substrat __ Pfeilkraut, __ Iris, __ Hechtkraut,__ Blumenbinse und Winterschachtelhalm (der allerdings in ein Töpfchen mit erhöhtem Lehmanteil)
Schachtelhalm und Iris nach hinten, links am Rand die Blumenbinse und vorne __ Hecht- und Pfeilkraut.

Auf die leicht ansteigende Ebene kann man __ Blutweiderich (Hintergrund), Gauklerblume,Sumpfvergißmeinnicht und Nadelsimse setzen.

Die Sumpfebene wird mit Iris und __ Gilbweiderich (hinten), __ Wollgras, __ Bachbunge,Sumpfblutauge und dem schönen Sumpflöffelchen gestaltet. Am rechten Wannenrand findet sich vll. Auch noch Platz für Wasser- od. Roßminze.

Ins freie Wasser kommen als UW-Pflanzen  __ Wasserstern und __ Hornblatt.
Als Schwimmpflanze __ Froschbiss und __ Wasserlinsen. Eine kleine Seerose findet sicher auch noch Platz.

Dekorieren kann man mit Wurzeln (alte Rebstöcke), Rindenstücken, __ Moos, schönen Steinen und – so man hat – mit Glasbrocken.

Das Vergissmeinnicht, die __ Minzen und die Bachbunge werden am besten am Rand gepflanzt, da können sie auch über den Wannenrand hängen.
Wer will und hat kann auch noch den sehr dekorativen __ Kleefarn oder den __ Sumpffarn ins flache Wasser setzen.
Letzterer ist besonders für halbschattige Minis geeignet.

So ähnlich soll einer meiner neuen Minis bepflanzt werden.  

PS. Zur Nachahmung empfohlen


----------

